

Do you know of an alternative to gmail for business? - surferbayarea

Sick of the bad customer service from Google Apps. Multiple incidents incl losing 3 days of email, catch-all address broken for over a week etc. Customer service was totally useless. Upon escalating with engineering(through friends), told that it&#x27;s a bug and will be fixed in about a week(which is what happened, got fixed on its own in a week).<p>Does anyone have experience using another service for their company email? Price is not a concern, looking for some sort of reliable customer service.
======
stephenbez
Microsoft Exchange Online: [http://office.microsoft.com/en-
us/exchange/microsoft-exchang...](http://office.microsoft.com/en-
us/exchange/microsoft-exchange-online-email-for-business-FX103739072.aspx)

and

Microsoft Exchange: [http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/exchange/microsoft-
exchang...](http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/exchange/microsoft-exchange-
server-2013-email-for-business-email-server-FX103765014.aspx)

are both very popular.

I've heard people talk about Zoho:
[http://www.zoho.com/mail/](http://www.zoho.com/mail/)

~~~
cruisemaniac
I use Outlook email for one of the domains I own. So far, no stupid emails
(read spam) and things work just fine!

------
Torkild
[https://lavabit.com/corporate_e_mail.html](https://lavabit.com/corporate_e_mail.html)

------
dylanhassinger
This looks promising - [http://www.mailpile.is/](http://www.mailpile.is/)

------
danielsiders
Fastmail.fm (Owned by Opera) is excellent.

------
AsmMAn
Also the Microsoft one as already mentioned, I think that mail.com is a good
one.

------
elf25
google does not care about you. John C. Dvorak says he "gets no spam." Might
be worth a shot.

[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2003193,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2003193,00.asp)

